
Verizon customer database hacked; 300,000 entries leaked online - taytus
http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-customer-database-hacked-300000-entries-leaked-online
======
error54
_Verizon spokesperson Alberto Canal told ZDNet in an emailed statement: "We
have examined the posted data and we have confirmed that it is not Verizon
Wireless customer data. Our systems have not been hacked."_

Supposedly it belong to FIOS customers.

[http://www.zdnet.com/exclusive-hacker-nabs-3m-verizon-
custom...](http://www.zdnet.com/exclusive-hacker-nabs-3m-verizon-customer-
records-7000009151/)

